
WebMonkey First Look at RockMelt, a Browser Built For Facebook Freaks - davewiner
http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/11/first-look-at-rockmelt-a-browser-built-for-facebook-freaks/
======
RtodaAV
I'll stick with firefox but looks good.

